# PART COMPATABILITY



## Poseidon101 (Feb 19, 2021)

So when backing into the garage I accidentally clipped my side mirror (driver side) an im trying to figure out if my old 2012 cruze is compatible with my 2019 cruze. Can I take the mirror of my 2012 cruze or just spend the $246.00 on a new driver side mirror??


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.

No. They are 2 different body styles.


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm not much of an expert with this stuff, but I would assume they are vehicle specific. If that is the case, you can get a mirror on CARID for a little less than the price you mentioned: Alzare® - Side View Mirror

Although it may not match your other mirror.


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

Could check Ebay. Someone might selling the same color


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Car-part.com. Lots of recycled parts in all 50 states


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Poseidon101 said:


> So when backing into the garage I accidentally clipped my side mirror (driver side) an im trying to figure out if my old 2012 cruze is compatible with my 2019 cruze. Can I take the mirror of my 2012 cruze or just spend the $246.00 on a new driver side mirror??


What is actually broken? Can you post a picture or three? You may not need to buy a complete mirror.

I could not find a video on removing a Gen II mirror, but I read you need to take the door panel off.






LKQ
Pick-N-Pull
Car-Part.com
Ali-Express


----------



## sharmgarv70 (1 mo ago)

2016 power window both sides


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

sharmgarv70 said:


> 2016 power window both sides


What are you referring to?


----------

